# My knives...



## Panamapeet

I have slowly started to make a blog about my knives and stones (and trying to include some hopefully useful reviews as well!) My latest (and only, haha) posts are about the JNS Kaeru and a Genkai Masakuni yanagiba
. I would love to hear what you guys think and what can be improved!


----------



## niwaki-boy

I like it, great start. Maybe some tutorials on the fingerstone process from rough pieces to ready to use. Also pics for knife and stone collections would be nice.


----------



## Darren Perkell

Great Blog Peter!


----------

